# Left-handed PRS guitars?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm potentially interested in a PRS guitar, specifically the Singlecut SE. I don't know much about it at this point except that they make some nice guitars. Before I go off and try to find one to look at, maybe someone can spare me a wild-goose chase....

Does anyone know if PRS makes the SE in a left-handed version? I haven't been able to find any mention of one on the internet anywhere.

Thanks for the help.

--- D


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah, There's nothing like having a love of a high quality luthier and turning it into pure hate.

It pisses me off to no end when a large, well-known guitar company doesn't offer or discontinues left-handed models.

The PRS SE's are made in Korea. Mr. Smiths comment I believe was along the lines of "PRS will no longer cater to the "fickle" left-handed guitarist."

It was announced a couple of years ago that PRS will no longer build lefties, so, I'm afraid you are out of luck finding yourself a PRS SE.

So, what's next?

I hear that Reverend Guitars will soon (early 2008) be offering some lefties and they've got some killer <$1000 guitars.

Here's a link to a highly rated PRS clone that costs less than $300!!

http://www.rondomusic.com/ps900amb.html

...and a link to reviews...

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Agile/PS900/10/1

Pretty sweet guitar, especially for the money.

As a bitter lefty I tend to give respect to guitar companies like Carvin and 
Warmoth who will build nearly all models left-handed for little or no extra surcharge. Carvin has some nice models, but their prices have gone up a fair bit.

https://www.carvin20.com/catalog/guitars/index.php?model=ct3 

Here's another PRS copy made in Korea..

http://www.dillionguitars.com/guitar/electric/DR/DR500/index.html

and reviews...

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Dillion/DR500/10/1

I NEVER thought I'd buy a guitar from a company who's name was not well known, but after owning several disappointing Fenders, Charvels sand Takemine's I started reading reviews of these cheap lefties that I kept seeing on eBay.

Well, I've got a bass and a classical coming from Rondo Music and if they're as good as their reviews, I'll have an acoustic and electric ordered shortly.

BTW, I've got a lefty Dearmond that I MIGHT consider putting up for sale...
(it's the black guitar...)

http://www.southpawguitars.com/m75tduo.html

and reviews...

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/DeArmond/M-75T/10/1

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation/left-handed-electric-guitars?N=100001+306248


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Yamaha-AES620L-LeftHanded-Electric-Guitar?sku=519046


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*It doesn't surprize me*

It wasn't a surprize to me that PSR isn't in the southpaw market. It is my understanding that left handed guitars are only 4% of the market. 
As difficult as it is to find a new left hand guitar. Finds like Michelle's left handed 'Kent' are even more obscure. Hey Michelle if it ever needs a comfy home. Where it'll be played often, if not daily. You know who to call. sdsre


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

MaxWedge said:


> It wasn't a surprize to me that PSR isn't in the southpaw market. It is my understanding that left handed guitars are only 4% of the market.
> As difficult as it is to find a new left hand guitar. Finds like Michelle's left handed 'Kent' are even more obscure. Hey Michelle if it ever needs a comfy home. Where it'll be played often, if not daily. You know who to call. sdsre


I don't care if lefties only make up 1% of all guitarists. Those top guitar companies should at least pump out 100 or so lefties every year. I know that it costs them more to re-tool their CNC lathes etc. but throw us a fricken bone and give us some thing to choose from besides Strat, Tele and LP's and their copies.

Eastwood guitars is a perfect example. A small CANADIAN retailer, has his guitars built in Korea and most models are available left handed. Sometimes he only has 20 lefties made of certain models. If he can pull it off surely more companies can do the same.

http://www.eastwoodguitars.com/

Speaking of Strats etc. G & L has the excellent Tribute series (a Legacy and an ASAT both MIK) available to lefties. Also Hagstrom has the Swede, a cool left handed LP style guitar. They cost around $500.

http://www.hagstromguitars.com/swede.html

Danbo posted a good link to Musician's Friend which shows several lefties, but just make a note that unless it says "Ships to Canada", they are not allowed too sell certain brands to Canada...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a problem that has always plagued lefties. That's why so may left handed players learn to play right handed.

I'd think for the sake of public relations a major manufacturer would want to produce at least SOME left handed guitars. Yeah they'd lose money on them but again, public relations is a big deal IMO.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

We have 2 Suhr's shipping this week left handed, no extra cost and a Vigier that is hopefully ready soon. As soon as Reverend offers lefties, we'll stock some as well.

Andy


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> We have 2 Suhr's shipping this week left handed, no extra cost and a Vigier that is hopefully ready soon. As soon as Reverend offers lefties, we'll stock some as well.
> 
> Andy


Most boutique builders will build lefties. Unfortunately for us bedroom hacks dropping $2000 on a guitar is just a dream.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

For now I am happy with my Squier stratocaster. Any dificiencies are not due to it being the bastard cousin to the "real" thing. But rather the hands that coax the tones from it.:rockon:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a lefty that plays right handed...I am REALLY glad I did.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I can do things with a right handed guitar, playing it left. And I have seen some who can do just fine this way. I don't know how they do it. I can manage some chords and fake some others. Some bar chords are easy enough. If I concentrate. I can manage simple scales. If I don't put all thought into though, it just sounds sick. I have found that if I play around with a right handed guitar for a length of time. It screws me up for the left.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

In some ways, I wish I had started learning to play on right-handed guitars, because then I'd be able to pick up someone else's guitar any time I want and be able to play. I suppose it's not too late, I've only been playing for about a year. 

On the other hand, if it just doesn't feel right, I don't see the point in forcing it. I've got so much to learn and overcome without having to fight my "handed-ness" in the process. I'd rather just do what feels right and focus on learning to play. Besides, I kind of get my back up whenever the right-handed world asks me to adapt and do things their way just because "most" people are right handed. It's probably given me a non-conformist streak that I like, besides the trouble it gets me into.

I figure if Hendrix and McCartney didn't feel they had to learn to play right-handed, then it should be ok for me too. 

--- D


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> .....
> As difficult as it is to find a new left hand guitar. Finds like Michelle's left handed 'Kent' are even more obscure. Hey Michelle if it ever needs a comfy home. Where it'll be played often, if not daily. You know who to call. sdsre


You remember that Max? I took it off my sig as I never use it, totally neglected sitting in the corner, perhaps a novel wall-hanging someday. If you were to visit me, I would probably give it to you. I would go a bit further to say that if you cover the cost of shipping, it's your's.

howzat for a happy new year
:wave:


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*Michelle*

E-mail sent. Hope you got it. You got my official guitar talk address.:smile:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Max; Yep, got your email. Seriously though, I don't want anything for it, I'm just doing what right for the guitar, I am not a good parent and you wish to take care of it and play it. I'm so busy with bass I rarely get on the guitar and when I do, it's the SG, that's my #1.

I'll box it up when I get a chance, probably by end of weekend, we'll work out the shipping details. Having a busy little day here so sorry about the delay in response. (A good day though - love it when problems solve themselves)

:wave:


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Michelle,
E-mail sent
I think it's a funky guitar. It will be be my first fixed bridge guitar in, well too many years. My junkyard dog accoustic finely caved in on itself. I rescued it from a horrific life. And lovely glued it back together. The headstock was broke in two, holes in the body. So many cigarette burns, intials of all sorts burned/carved into the finish. After more than tens years the glue finally dried out and string tension overpowered it. I still have the pieces. And may resurrect it once more. By the way have you ever handed over one of your left handed guitars to a right handed player. Funny they screw up just as bad as me on a righthanded guitar.:food-smiley-004:


----------

